# First handle attempt



## WarrenB (Mar 5, 2014)

I know it's not a kitchen knife but I thought I would post it anyway
The handle is Elm Burl/Burr with black liners and brass pins, everything was made from scratch over 2 evenings during a fishing trip, including the pins. The blade is O1 steel and was bought pre-finished.
Pretty happy with it, but I did it a couple of years ago when I had less patience, I think I should not have been in such a rush to get it done during the trip as it would have ended up better.


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## WarrenB (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## RavenMad (Mar 5, 2014)

You did this as your first handle _on a fishing trip_?! Mate, that's great!  Let's see a kitchen knife, though, ok? :lol2:


----------



## WarrenB (Mar 5, 2014)

RavenMad said:


> You did this as your first handle _on a fishing trip_?! Mate, that's great!  Let's see a kitchen knife, though, ok? :lol2:



Need to go and get a cheap cooks knife first, will definitely do a handle on one and take pics as I go. Doing mine in the evenings on a fishing trip was a challenge, working by head torch and lantern most of the time, lucky I still have all my fingers:biggrin: made the pins there as well and that is why they are pretty basic, hard to see where black epoxy is going in the dark:laugh: Really enjoyed it though and now need to try a kitchen knife after seeing your one:doublethumbsup:


----------



## RavenMad (Mar 5, 2014)

Ok, so on a fishing trip (that means drunk most of the time), in the evenings working by head lamp and lantern and no missing fingers? I am truly impressed!


----------

